# Ubuntu n00b......



## Sig.Collins (Oct 7, 2007)

Morning all.
                Well here's the problem, I'm a total novice when it comes to Linux/Ubuntu (Bin brought up on windows!) but its about time for a change, I'm also getting a new computer soon [CANT WAIT!] and want to make my old computer in to a server (to use as an FTP, Hopefully hosting game servers and even a website but i don't have a clue how to do any of this let alone get Ubuntu to work!)

The specs of the computer i will be using is:

Mobo-ASUSTeK Computer INC. A7N8X-LA 1
CPU- 2.00 gigahertz AMD Athlon XP
Memory- 960 Megabytes Installed Memory
Hard drive- MAXTOR (250.06 GB)
Optic drive-NEC DVD_RW ND-3550A
GPU-NVIDIA GeForce4 MX Integrated 64mb

I understand this will be good enough to be used as a server, not sure about getting drivers etc yet

I've downloaded Ubuntu server edition 6.06 I've got it on a CD and installed to a hard drive, and this is where the problem started.

there is no GUI jus like a command prompt type stuff

It comes up with:
computer name login : (i then put in the user name and hit enter)

It then comes up with:
password: ( I put in the password{No asterisk's or anything comes up tho} Then hit enter and it says something like unable to login)

I've been looking at different forums and looks like someone else has had the same problem, Ive been trying Caps lock, putting in the user name twice  all sorts

So i think its just something basic like how to log in properly 

Any help or advice on any of the points I've mentioned above will help

If any one is a "pr0' with Ubuntu/Linux please say as i guess you could help!

Thanks Sig.Collins


----------



## von kain (Oct 7, 2007)

press just enter nothing else,you want to log in the root account right? so its start and install?


----------



## Sig.Collins (Oct 7, 2007)

Do u mean reinstall and dont put anything in for the user names?

Or jus dont put anything in when im trying to log in


----------



## Sig.Collins (Oct 7, 2007)

OK i give up  im gonna try XUbuntu as u get a GUI b a bit simpler i rreckons


----------



## von kain (Oct 7, 2007)

Sig.Collins said:


> Do u mean reinstall and dont put anything in for the user names?
> 
> Or jus dont put anything in when im trying to log in



since you try to log on you arent root just yet so just don't put anything(without reinstall)


----------



## mab1376 (Oct 7, 2007)

i just installed gusty (7.10) and for some reason the root account was disabled. i had to to into the system setting and enable it.

im fairly new to Linux myself but try kubuntu. the KDE interface is very nice and ive had very little problems.


----------



## Sig.Collins (Oct 8, 2007)

I think this is the best bet for us newbies

http://www.bit-tech.net/bits/2007/06/05/build_your_own_server/2


----------



## DIBL (Oct 8, 2007)

mab1376 said:


> for some reason the root account was disabled. i had to to into the system setting and enable it.



The *buntu family of Linux distributions comes at the "root user/root account" thing with a different approach.  Basically, the guy who installs it IS the root user, aka Super User, but the "power" of the SU is only invoked when a command is prefixed with "sudo" as in Super User DO.  It keeps you from having to change your login to do SU tasks. Some love it, some hate it, but it does work OK once you're used to it.


----------



## Gruelius (Oct 13, 2007)

Sig.Collins, most Server distrobutions dont come with a GUI as its expected the user knows how to do everything from the CLI and that no GUI is thus needed 

If you are willing to learn how to use the system, use the cli. If you want to learn using the GUI grab fluxbuntu or Xubuntu, do the configurations and that with the GUI then close the Window manager and run ur things from a CLI.

To login, you enter ur username and password that you determined when you were installing it.


----------

